# Random Beach Babes



## Southbound33 (Jun 24, 2015)

I was out shooting at sunset today and a couple girls came up and asked if Id take a few pictures of them.  Wasn't anything serious, just out having a good time. Cool experience


----------



## Jasii (Jun 25, 2015)

I'll be honest, the title brought me to this thread. 
Nice catchlight in the 1st, A wee bit of working on straightening the horizon maybe?


----------



## Donde (Jun 25, 2015)

Did you get their numbers?


----------



## ronlane (Jun 25, 2015)

Not bad for just a casual portrait. Just FYI and something to remember in the future. Try to watch the eyes for the shadows. In both a slight tilt of the head would have lessened the darkness around the eye of one of ladies.


----------



## Southbound33 (Jun 25, 2015)

ronlane said:


> Not bad for just a casual portrait. Just FYI and something to remember in the future. Try to watch the eyes for the shadows. In both a slight tilt of the head would have lessened the darkness around the eye of one of ladies.



I agree, although I wasn't directing them at all. They were kinda drunk so I just let them do their thing. All in good fun


----------



## Southbound33 (Jun 25, 2015)

Donde said:


> Did you get their numbers?


----------



## ronlane (Jun 25, 2015)

Southbound33 said:


> They were kinda drunk so I just let them do their thing. All in good fun



Ummmm, take the photos, put down the camera and buy them another (3,4.......) lol.


----------



## FITBMX (Jun 27, 2015)

Considering it was unplanned with drunk models, it's pretty good!


----------



## Arpit96 (Jul 11, 2015)

Nice colors. But the pics look a bit tilted.
Otherwise, nicely done. And you lucky bro


----------

